# Is there gonna be a deer hunting contest this year?



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I want there to be one. Anyone else?


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I won't enter this year I have no chances of going hunting unless it's with my uncle during gun season which I doubt or if I meet some trad hunters that could help me out to start hunting with a longbow(I've only hunted large game with a rifle). Also I hope this doesn't turn into a mess like the last few contests if we do do it


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep, I will probably post up a sign-up thread sometime here in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

ill get it started but i need some one to donate the prizes nothin big though maybe apack of broadheads or somethin


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

i say screw it there is always promblems with rules and arguing just make a kill thread for only deer


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, last years deer hunting contest was a lot of fun, but with all the other contest people have tried to start this year, everything's gotten messed up and out of hand. Hopefully we'll be able to get everything straightened out as I really enjoy the deer hunting contest.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I think I can donate a pack of vanes and some 5/16 nocks


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I think there should be 3 contest. Big game, small game and fishing. Big game runs durin fall/winter and small game should run spring/summer and fishing goes year round. Turkey can be in with small game. Justa suggestion


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

im thinking of startin one up but doin it a little different than last years would any1 be interested in doing one?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> im thinking of startin one up but doin it a little different than last years would any1 be interested in doing one?


I think Ignition Kid does a great job on the deer/turkey contest so I think we should let him run the contest agian this year like he did last year.



arhoythunter said:


> I think there should be 3 contest. Big game, small game and fishing. Big game runs durin fall/winter and small game should run spring/summer and fishing goes year round. Turkey can be in with small game. Justa suggestion


Theres small game seasons and usually there not in the summer. Mostly fall,winter, and spring. I don't hink there should be 1 big game contest. I think they should be seperate like deer contest and turkey contest as it would be more fair to some people who can only hunt deer or only hunt turkey. 


isaacdahl said:


> Yeah, last years deer hunting contest was a lot of fun, but with all the other contest people have tried to start this year, everything's gotten messed up and out of hand. Hopefully we'll be able to get everything straightened out as I really enjoy the deer hunting contest.


The deer and turkey contest that Ignition kid had were the best ones and thats why I think he should do them agian this year. 



deerhunter 13 said:


> ill get it started but i need some one to donate the prizes nothin big though maybe apack of broadheads or somethin


I think we should have Ignition Kid run the deer and turkey contest because He does a great job running them. Also no give a ways in the youth forum.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

well me and outdoorkid1 ran thst fishing contest and in 2 months of having it we only had one complaintand that was somebody who said it matters where the spot where you fish so he just quite. All tournaments dont end bad.


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

I know ignition kid does good but id like to give it a try


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> I know ignition kid does good but id like to give it a try


Then ask him if you can help run it.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> well me and outdoorkid1 ran thst fishing contest and in 2 months of having it we only had one complaintand that was somebody who said it matters where the spot where you fish so he just quite. All tournaments dont end bad.


The only bad thing was it died down. If you guys want I can keep score of the fishing contest as soon as I get my laptop


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> The only bad thing was it died down. If you guys want I can keep score of the fishing contest as soon as I get my laptop


I'm keepin score, but no one entered any fish.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I'm keepin score, but no one entered any fish.


yabut people are getting tired of fishing i think like i am


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am going on a fishing trip friday.. so I hope to catch something.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Well I'm still fishing on a daily basis although I haven't gone to any good lakes or rivers, just small ponds full of bluegills


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Btw outdoorsman3 good luck fishing. Have you gone to starved rock in Lasalle to fish? Ive caught some great catfish there, especially next to where they load river barges with grain


----------

